# Anyone want to write up a maintenance checklist for LT/GTs?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Was wondering if anyone or maybe several people in the group want to add their "helpful winterization and maintenance guidelines" for the whole forum to enjoy... It can be an informal list of the steps you take to storing your LT/GT each year and then everyone else could contribute their portion and then Jodyand can throw it all together into one big master maintenance guide. (spring and winter) 

does that sound ok? Any comments?
Andy


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Sound like a good idea. This is why TF is better than GW. Innovation!!!


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Some guy several months ago put up a checklist on GW that he has is son follow prior to using the tractor AT ALL. It was a pretty extensive list. He got bashed over and over for it.

I do like the concept of a winter'izing list though.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I'll take a stab at it:

1) Change oil and filter
2) Either treat gas with stabilizer or drain
3) Start mower after treating the gas (to move the treated gas into carb) or draining the gas (if drained, be sure to use the choke to totally flush the carb)
4) Grease all bearings and zerks
5) check and clean air filter (replace if necessary) 
6) Put mothballs near air intake, engine fins, etc (keeps critters out)
7) Replace spark plug if needed. Put misting oil in the spark plug hole and manually move the cylinder to spread the oil around.
8) Remove battery and store in a warm environment. Use a trickle charger if you desire.
9) Sharpen all blades and be sure to balance them
10) "Wash" and wax your machine to prevent rust and other deterioration. Use water if you feel that it won't harm your machine (be sure to dry it thoroughly) Also, put grease or petroleum jelly on any expose metal parts to prevent rusting.
11) Clean around the engines cooling fins to clear any grass clippings, etc.
12) Clean and paint your mower deck!! Adjust and level upon reinstall.
13) Check all drive belts, mower belts, etc. Replace as needed.
14) Remove any accumulated debris (sticks, stones, leaves, etc) from under mower.
15) Cover with a soft tarp or lawnmower cover.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

So, putting it in the shed, turning the motor off and hanging up the key is not enough edro:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

16) Make sure to empty all the summer air out of your tires. Replace that air with the new synthetic winter air. Gives the best performance and at $9.99 per tire, what a steal!!


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Today, it was in the 80's and we are still mowing grass. One customer told me today that he mowed on Monday and again this morning. To stay the least we mow grass sometimes up to Christmas, so for winterizing we don't do much. But in Feb we get them in and perform our services prior to the March-April mowing so they will be ready and they will be freshly serviced. I'll come back and give a list for the pre-spring service we give.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

For winter storage I move it from the shed to the shop so I don't have to clean any snow off from it when I crank it up for snowblowing. :smiles: That way I can open the door of the shop and attack the drifts immediatrly. I change the oil and filter, grease it and keep stabile in the winter fuel (tractor and can) in case there is a lull between winter storms (yeah right). I usually grease the equipment every couple of months, it can't hurt and grease is cheap compared to a costly repair.


----------

